# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  يا ورد علي فل و ياسمين ..مين عايزنا مين

## sea horse

ده موضوع جديد من اقتراح الصديقه بوكى
لحفظ حقوق الملكية الفكرية
ويختص بوصف نبات معين وافضل اماكن استخدامه وكيفية رعايته
لان كتير مننا بيحبوا النباتات لكن تكرار فشلها او موتها بيخليهم يزهقوا منها
مع ان الموضوع اساسياته بسيطه جدا لو عرفناها مع بعض
وعايزين المشلركات والاسئله زى المطرة
مساء الفل
 :f2:

----------


## boukybouky

> ده موضوع جديد من اقتراح الصديقه بوكى
> لحفظ حقوق الملكية الفكرية
> ويختص بوصف نبات معين وافضل اماكن استخدامه وكيفية رعايته
> لان كتير مننا بيحبوا النباتات لكن تكرار فشلها او موتها بيخليهم يزهقوا منها
> مع ان الموضوع اساسياته بسيطه جدا لو عرفناها مع بعض
> وعايزين المشلركات والاسئله زى المطرة
> مساء الفل


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

إن شاء الله اكون اول المشاركين في الموضوع الجميل ده 

للاسف انا فاشلة جداً في الإعتناء بالزرع  ::(: 

و مرة جبت مهندس زراعي يراعي الزرع الي عندي فكان بييجي كل اسبوع يضيف له سماد 

يرشه عليه و مرة واحدة الزرع كله اتحرق و مات و من وقتها اتعقدت ومش جيبت زرع تاني 

ينوبك ثواب فية تفك العقدة ديه و تعرفني ابدأ بأنهي نوع و ازاي اراعيه ....

في رعايةالله ،،،

----------


## sea horse

هانبدأ بنبات سهل اغلب الناس عارفاه
ونشوف مدى التفاعل مع الموضوع من اسئله او تعليقات
البوتس
نبات ورقى محب للماء اوراقه راحيه يعنى زى راحة الايد
منه الاخضر تماما ونسميه بوتس بلدى
ومنه الاخضر المشوب باللون الاصفر ونسميه بوتس هولندى
وكلما زاد فيه اللون الاصفر يبقى اغلى واقيم واحلى
و اكثاره سهل جدا باستعمال اى جزء منه يحتوى على ثلاث ورقات
نشيل الورقه السفلى بالـ Cutter لان لازم القطع يكون سليم وغير مشرشر والا يتعفن
ونقطع تحت مكان ازالة الورقه تماما وده يشجع تكوين الجذور
بعد كده ممكن نغمر الساق فى برطمان ميه او نزرعه فى خلطة بيت موس ورمل 1:3
هايدى جذور خلال اسبوع بالكتير
وللموضوع بقيه
تحياتى
 :l2:

----------


## sea horse

العزيزه بوكى
انصحك تبدأى بالبوتس لانه اسهلهم فى الرعايه
وتشتريه فى صورة هانجات HANG
ويكون كثيف فى الوعاء الخاص به
واوعى تشتريه من صوب لانه بيكون مرعرع وجميل بس فى ظروف الصوبه بس
واول ما يقعد فى البيت يومين يتبهدل
يعنى تشتريه من مشتل حاطط قصارى البوتس فى الشمس
ولازم فى البيت تحطيه فى مكان بيوصله ضوء قوى او شمس ساعتين على الاقل
وترويه يوم و يوم كوباية ميه فى الصيف
مساء الفل
 :f2:

----------


## ديدي

مساء الفل سى هورس
موضوع جميل اوى ايه الافكار الحلوة دى يا بوكى
انا عمرى مافكرت اربى زرع
اخاف مش اعرف اعتنى بيه ويموت
ممكن اموت وراه من الزعل
انا معكم للمتابعة
تحياتى وتقديرى لكم

----------


## أم أحمد

*مبروك علي الموضوه الجديد*
*انا جيت علي ريحة الورد هههههههه لاني من عشاق الورد جدا*

*يا ريت بقي تفاصيل اكتر عن نوعية النباتات اللي سهل التعامل معها في البيت ومش تغلبنا في رعايتها*
*ويا ريت لو  الموضوع يبقي مدعم بالصور هيبقي اسهل كتير*
*وكمان يا ريت اسماء النباتات بالانجليزي عشان اعرف ادور عليها*
*معلش الجهل وحش يا افندم*
*طلباتي كتير بس معلش عشمي اكبر في الموضوع الجميل ده*

----------


## a_leader

موضوع جميل اختى الكريمة
الف شكر ,,

----------


## sea horse

الف شكر لكل الاصدقاء ولمشاركتهم معانا
والبوتس بالانجليزى ؛ Pothos
وحاضر هاشوف موضوع الصور بقدر الامكان
مساء الفل

----------


## sea horse

معلش
رجاء الافادة عن كيفية وضع صوره هنا من فايل على الجهاز عندى
مع خالص الشكر ..بس رجاء الشرح بالتفصيل الممل
مساء الفل
 :f2:

----------


## a_leader

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=43877

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=18706

----------


## sea horse

صورة لنبات البوتس

----------


## sea horse

شكرا ليدر وشكرا بوكى

----------


## اسكندرانى

* اخى الحبيب sea horse  
اختى boukybouky  
انا مش حاسيبكم وامسك فى هدومكم ويا انا يا انتم 
يا تشوفو لى حل فى مشكلتى 
انا سيبت موضوع الطبيخ  اصل انا مبحبش الاكل اللى انتو كنتم حطينو 
مشفتش فتة الكوارع والحاجات دى 
لكن موضوع الزرع ده انا كل يوم فيه معاكم وعاوز حلول فوريه وسريعه 
عندى مشكله رهيبه مع شجرة جاردينيا 

انا كل ما اشترى شجرة بعد فترة تدبل 
انا اشتريت شجرة من شهر 
كانت بسم الله ماشاء الله مزهرة وزيل الفل 
بعد فترة بدأ وردها لا يفتح بالكامل 
وبدا يظهر عليها الدبلان 
وبعض اللطع البنى على الورق نفسه 
انا حاطيتها فى الصالون بعيد عن تيار الهواء ومكان دافى 
تروى بعناية 
لما اشتريتها البائع نصحنى بانى لا ارش عليها ماء نهائيا ولا يلمس ورقها الماء نهائيا 
وانا بنفذ هذا الكلام 
وعطانى زجاجة صغيرة فيها محلول بنى غامق اللون وقالى ضعه فى لتر ماء وتروى بيه 
لما خلص المحلول وذهبت له مره اخرى قال لى مفيش وخد نوع تانى بودره لونا بمبى وضع ملعقة شاى فى لتر ماء 
انا عملت كده بس بصراحه شاكك فى المغذى البمبى ده مش عارف ليه لان بعدها بدا يظهر المشاكل 
ومش لاقى موقع على النت لزهرة الجاردينيا 
وفجا ظهرت انت وتقول بناء على اقتراح boukybouky  
انتو الاثنين مسئولين عن شجرتى 
عاوز حل 
منتظر*

----------


## sea horse

يا عم اسكندرانى يا جميل
اولا اسكندريه تتميز برطوبه جويه تفيد النباتات جدا
والجاردينيا من احلى النباتات المزهرة وسهلة الرعاية
وزى ما فهمت منك انك حطيتها فى الصالون يعنى بعيد عن الشمس
ويمكن ده سبب اتلافها ... فهى تحب الضوء الساطع وليس الشمس المباشره
يعنى لو مكان مظلل فى بلكونه هاتبقى سعيده به جدا
و ماتشتريش جاردينيا انتاج صوب .. اشتريها من مشتل خارجى يعنى نباتاته متأقلمه
وبرضه تشتريها وهيه داخله على تزهير ..ولا تشتريها مزهره جاهزه
علشان تستمتع بموسم طويل للتزهير
و الاسمدة العضوية المعامله افضل بكتير من الاسمدة الكيميائية 
اسأل عن الكومبوست وده ماده عضويه هاتدفن منها معلقتين كبار بجوار النبات
او توجد بمحلات الزينه اقلام تسميد عباره عن ساق رفيعه طولها 10 سم تغرس بجوار النبات
وتذوب ببطء مع الرى .. ولو وضعت ساقين بجوار النبات تكفى للتغذية مدة شهرين
و سلملى على احلى شط
صباح الفل
 :f2:

----------


## اسكندرانى

*شكرا اخى سى هورس 
حاجرب واقول لك على النتيجه 
نخش على الفل البلدى 
عندى شجرة عمرها تقريبا 7 سنوات وهى بسم الله ماشاء الله 
مزهرة ومرعرعه وكثيفة التزهير او ما يقال بالبلدى الفل المجوز 
برضه هذا الموسم حتى الان ارى ورقها مصفر 
هذه الشجرة موجوده فى البلكونه فترة الشمس عليها تقريبا4 ساعات فى اليوم من 8 صباحا حتى 12 ظهرا 
تم تسميدها  بسماد بلدى  خلال شهر امشير 
رايك ايه 
قووووووووووووول انت حبيبى  حبيبى حبيبى*

----------


## sea horse

اسكندرانى باشا
السؤال هل غيرت الوعاء او القصريه اللى فيها شجرة الفل خلال السبع سنوات ؟
لان الجذور غالبا اكلت التربه كلها ومحتاجه تتدور فى وعاء اكبر مع تجديد التربه 
وده كان لازم يحصل قبل بداية موسم النمو ... يعنى والشجره نايمه فى الشتا
لكن دلوقت هايبقى صعب شويه
والحل التعويض بالمغذيات عن طريق الرش عالاوراق
وتكون مغذيات متكاملة العناصر يعنى فيها العناصر الكبرى والصغرى معا
ويكون الرش بتركيز جرام واحد فى اللتر
مساء الفل

----------


## اسكندرانى

*



			
				وتكون مغذيات متكاملة العناصر يعنى فيها العناصر الكبرى والصغرى معا
ويكون الرش بتركيز جرام واحد فى اللتر
مساء الفل
			
		

مساء التمر حنه 
اشكرك
وياريت تقول لى اسم المغذيات دى 
والرش كل يوم ولا على فترات 
وهل المغذيات اللى هى البوتاسيوم  او مخلب حديد  او ايه بالظبط 
ومسائك فل وياسمين*

----------


## sea horse

اسكندرانى باشا
المغذيات نوعين
عناصر كبرى ( نيتروجين - بوتاسيوم - فوسفور )
وعناصر صغرى ( حديد ومنجنيز و زنك نحاس و.... الخ ) فى صورة مخلبية
والافضل استعمل سماد متكامل من المجموعتين
والرش يكون مره واحده اسبوعيا و آخر النهار لتقليل البخر
 :2:  
والسوق فيه اسماء تجارية كتير زى الكريستالون و البولى فرتيل وغيرها...
فالاسم مش مهم لكن المهم منشأ السماد ويفضل المستورد لاسباب كتير لاداعى لذكرها هنا 
 :notme:   ::007::   :notme:  
صباح الفل
 :f2:

----------


## اسكندرانى

*اخى سى هورس 




			
				المغذيات نوعين
عناصر كبرى ( نيتروجين - بوتاسيوم - فوسفور )
وعناصر صغرى ( حديد ومنجنيز و زنك نحاس و.... الخ ) فى صورة مخلبية
والافضل استعمل سماد متكامل من المجموعتين
			
		

انا مش قدك 
متحيرنيش 
قول لى اشترى النوع الفلانى وسعره كذا واعمل بيه كده 
مع مراعاة انى عندى 
فل وياسمين وورد بلدى وعطر وريحان وجاردينيا وقرنفل 
يعنى اختار لى نوع ممكن يمشى مع كل الاصناف دى 
ودومتم لنا*

----------


## boukybouky

> *فل وياسمين وورد بلدى وعطر وريحان وجاردينيا وقرنفل 
> *


الله عطر و ريحان انا نفس يفي ريحان و مش عارفة اشتريه منين

و بيقولوا لي ان الريحان لازم الواحد يشتريه في وقت معين من السنة 

و يكون له وضع معين في شكله مش يكون زهَر.. عايزة النصيحة الأكيدة

و كان عندي عطر و مات  ::(:   و مش عرفت ليه مع إني وضعته في الشمس زي ما قالوا لي

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## اسكندرانى

*اختى الرقيقه بوكى 




			
				الله عطر و ريحان انا نفس يفي ريحان و مش عارفة اشتريه منين

و بيقولوا لي ان الريحان لازم الواحد يشتريه في وقت معين من السنة 

و يكون له وضع معين في شكله مش يكون زهَر.. عايزة النصيحة الأكيدة

و كان عندي عطر و مات  و مش عرفت ليه مع إني وضعته في الشمس زي ما قالوا لي

في رعاية الله ،
			
		

لا يفتى ومالك فى المدينة 
او 
اذا كان الماء موجود يبطل التيمم 
اذا اخويا وحبيبى سى هورس مردش 
يبقى اخوك اسكندرانى يفتى 
وفى الحالة دى ينفع التيمم*

----------


## sea horse

الاخ العزيز اسكندرانى
الموضوع لا فيه مالك ولا المدينه ولا حاجه ؟؟
 ::mazika2::  
احنا هنا بنتعلم من بعض ومع بعض
يعنى كلنا نرد ونضيف وده اللى يخللى الموضع جميل ومتواصل
 :y:  
العزيزه بوكى
الايام دى هيه احسن ميعاد لشراء النباتات
لانه بداية موسم نمو الصيف... والريحان والعتر من ارخص واسهل النباتات فى الرعايه
والعتر والريحان من نباتات الشمس فعلا 
تحياتى
 :f:

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="2 80"]*اختى بوكى 
بما ان سى  هورس 
سمح لى باللافتاء 
يمكنك شراء الريحان والعطر هذه الايام من اقرب مشتل لك 
وسعره رخيص جدا 
الريحان الشاليه بجنى
العطر 2 جنى 
ملحوظه (الجنى ده العملة المتداولة فى الاسكندريه يرجى مراعاة فرق العملة ) 
وبرضه هذه الايام ممكن تشترى قرنفل 
وسوف تتمتعى به طول فصل الصيف 
وسعرة رخيص ايضا من 2 جنى الى 4 جنى 
وخدى بالك لان فى قرنفل بيقولوا عليه صينى وانا بصراحه اول مره اشوفه واسمع عنه الزهرة بتاعته تقريبا فى حجم زرار القميص الرجالى 
اشترى وتاكدى من انه قرنفل بلدى 
وفيه الابيض والاحمر والبمبى 
وياريت اخونا سى هورس 
يقول لنا العناية بالقرنفل* [/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى  سى هورس 



> انا مش قدك 
> متحيرنيش 
> قول لى اشترى النوع الفلانى وسعره كذا واعمل بيه كده 
> مع مراعاة انى عندى 
> فل وياسمين وورد بلدى وعطر وريحان وجاردينيا وقرنفل 
> يعنى اختار لى نوع ممكن يمشى مع كل الاصناف دى 
> ودومتم لنا


*مردتش على تساؤلاتى*

----------


## sea horse

الاخ العزيز الاسكندرانى
اسال على سماد بولى فييد متكامل
Poly feed
وده تستعمل منه جرام على اللتر  لرش الاوراق مره فى الاسبوع
و 3 جرام على اللتر للرى مرتين اسبوعيا
تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## sea horse

كنت فاكر مع الاصدقاء هنا ان الموضوع هايشد الناس و يسخن
لكن يظهر ان الاهتمام بالنباتات مش اوى 
 ::mazika2::  
وماله ....
موضوع يصيب .. و موضوع يخيب
مساء الفل
 :f:

----------


## اسكندرانى

*اخويا سى هورس 
يعنى انت كده شايفنى هفيه يعنى مش مالى مركزى 
مش كفاية واحد مهتم بموضوعك ويشاركك 
وبيستفيد من علمك 
شكرا على كل حال 
قولى بقى زراعة والاهتمام بالقرنفل 
وموعد العقل والتربة 
منتظر الاجابة*

----------


## osha

ربنا مايخيبش لك موضوع ابدا يا سي هورس يا خويا 
والله انا محرجة من اني اسأل بس باتابع الناس وهي بتسأل قلت يمكن عل وعسى اذ ربما يعني آلاقي حد عنده نفس مشكلتي وهي ان الزرع كله بيموت مني 
عملت كل التعليمات الموجودة مع التربة الصناعية اللي هي اقراص وبيتحط عليها مية عشان تنفش والبذور كبرت بالفعل شوية وبس خلاص على كده كله فطس مني وذهب الى حال سبيله 
اليومين دول موسم بيع الزرع اللي لسه صغير - ياترى ايه النوع اللي ممكن اشتريه يمكن يعمر معايا

----------


## sea horse

العفو يا عم الاسكندرانى
احنا بنحبوك .... وانت الوحيد اللى منورنا
بالنسبة للقرنفل 
طبعا موعد اكثاره شتوى يعنى يبدأ بنهاية الصيف
والقرنفل الموجود حاليا بالاسواق يا إما مستورد وتلاقى سلاحه طويل
السلاح عند بتوع الزينه هوه الفرع الحامل للزهره
او قرنفل بلدى وتلاقى سلاحه قصير بس ريحته تجنن
وهو من زهور القطف اللى ممكن تعيش مدة طويله لو تم تجديد القطع السفلى كل يومين
مساء الفل
 :f:

----------


## sea horse

العزيزه اوشا
والله فيكى الخير ونورتى الموضوع
 ::-s:  
وطبعا سؤالك عن النباتات بشكل عام كده ماينفعش
اما عن زراعة البذور فى الـ JV pots 
فطبعا هو من افضل الطرق ..لكن لازم نحطها بعد نجاح الانبات فى قصريه اكبر
يعنى نعمل حفره فى خلطة بيت موس مشبعه بالماء موجوده فى قصريه اكبر
ونحط النبات بعبوته اللى نبت فيها فى الحفره ونردم عليها
ونديها شوية ميه لسد الفراغات الهوائية مباشرة
مساء الفل
 :f:

----------


## اسكندرانى

*اخى سى هورس 




			
				او قرنفل بلدى وتلاقى سلاحه قصير بس ريحته تجنن
وهو من زهور القطف اللى ممكن تعيش مدة طويله لو تم تجديد القطع السفلى كل يومين
مساء الفل
			
		

عندى شجرة قرنفل بلدى ابيض بسم الله ماشاء الله 
 الورده كبيرة وريحه تسطل وسحر وجمال والحمد لله 
اختها الحمراء سبحان الله 
دائما الورده صغيرة  ولما تفتح مش عاوز اقول لك ان عدد الورقات يمكن لا يكمل عشر ورقات 
ده المستورد اللى بتقول عليه 
ولا ايه*

----------


## sea horse

عزيزى الاسكندرانى
طبعا القرنفله البيضا زى مانت وصفت تعتبر بلدى جميله
لان اهم مميزاتها الرائحة الجميله
اما المستورد فاما بلا رائحه تماما او برائحة ضعيفة للغاية
والمستورد من الصعب جدا انتاجه فى الجو المفتوح ..يحتاج صوب 
بس اهميته فى امكانية انتاجه بالصوب شتاء ..حيث يزداد الطلب عليه فى الاعياد
وطبعا مواصفات الزهره وحجمها تختلف وراثيا ..واحيانا بسبب بيئى
يعنى عدم ملائمة ظروف الجو او التربة او ماء الرى مثلا
صباح الفل
 :f:

----------


## sea horse

النهارده معانا نبات جميل جدا ولا عشرات الاشكال
وهو نبات الكروتون ذو الالوان الجميله
وطبعا تزداد حلاوة الالوان مع زيادة الرطوبة الجويه
علشان كده نلاقيه جوه الصوبه الوانه ذاهيه جدا ولما ناخده البيت تقل شويه
كمان النبات ده بيكون فى احسن حالاته فى السواحل لارتفاع الرطوبه الجويه
و ممكن تتفرج على احلى كروتون فى حدائق انطونيادس بالاسكندرية
صباح الفل
 :f:

----------


## اسكندرانى

*



			
				وطبعا تزداد حلاوة الالوان مع زيادة الرطوبة الجويه
علشان كده نلاقيه جوه الصوبه الوانه ذاهيه جدا ولما ناخده البيت تقل شويه
			
		

شكرا اخى سى هورس 
علاج الحالة دى ايه لما تبقى فى البيت*

----------


## sea horse

العزيز الاسكندرانى
طبعا علاجها الوحيد زيادة الرطوبة الجويه حول النبات
يعنى نحطه اصلا فى مكان مافيش فيه تيارات هوائيه 
وتانى حاجه نرشه ببخاخه عاديه بالميه مش اقل من 5-7 مرات فى اليوم
وصباح الفل
 :f:

----------


## اسكندرانى

*



			
				يعنى نحطه اصلا فى مكان مافيش فيه تيارات هوائيه 
وتانى حاجه نرشه ببخاخه عاديه بالميه مش اقل من 5-7 مرات فى اليوم
			
		

الكلام ده بصفة عامة لكل النباتات اللى محتاجة نسبة رطوبة 
ولا لهذا النوع فقط*

----------


## sea horse

طبعا لكل النباتات اللى تحب الرطوبه الجويه
يعنى اللى منشأها استوائى
زى الكروتون والديفنباخيا و البوتس العريض و الانتوريوم والفلوروديندرون ..الخ
مساء الفل
 :f:

----------


## اسكندرانى

*اخى الكريم سى هورس 
كلمنا على الورد البلدى 
بالتفصيل المممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم  ل
وبراحه 
وياريت شوية صور للورد البلدى 
لانه بصراحه 
عشقى وحبى*

----------


## ميمو المصرى

جزاكم الله خيرا على الموضوع الجميل ده
انا نفسى بجد ازرع اى نبات وانامش بفهم فيهم اصلا 
اخى الكريم سى هورس
كل المطلوب من حضرتك تقولى اى اخف نوع نبات ممكن ازرعه واهتم بيه يعنى حاجه تكون سهله كده علشان مش ازهق منها وعلشان اهتم بيها كويس وطبعا تقولى ازاى اهتم بيه
جزاك الله خيرا
شكرا

----------


## sea horse

العزيز ميمو 
اهلا بيك فى عالم النباتات الجميل
ولعلمك اسهل شئ هو رعاية النباتات بس المهم تحبها
لانها كاى كائن حى 
تحتاج تاكل وتشرب بس بدون تخمه
يعنى الرى يكون قليل والتسميد بسيط 
وتحتاج تتنفس وتشوف النور 
واسهل نبات انصحك تبدأ بيه هو البوتس 
وهاته فى شكل هانجات ( جمع هانج ) وهو قصرية بها عشرة نباتات كثيفه 
وبلاش تجيب البوتس اللى على ستيك ( عامود مغلف بالليف )لانه اصعب فى الرعاية
ونمشى بعد كده واحده واحده مع بعض
صباح الفل
 :f:

----------


## sea horse

العزيز اسكندرانى باشا
الورد طبعا بيعتبر ملك الزهور ..والبلدى بالذات يجنن
بس الغزو الاجنبى بالورد المستورد بدأ يلغى تدريجيا زراعة البلدى 
وده عنوان لموقع صور للورد هايعجبك وبعده شويه صور من موقع تانى
http://www.northrup.org/photos/rose/
صباح الفل

----------


## boukybouky

*سي هورس انا لما كنت برش الزرع في وسط النهار

مكان المياه بيعمل بقع في الورق بتاعه و بعد كده بتعمل مكانها خرم

زي ما نكون اتحرقت فهل الرش ده بيكون له أوقات معينة و الا أي وقت؟؟

دمت بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،*

----------


## sea horse

العزيزه بوكى
طبعا رش الزرع له اوقات معينه خاصة اذا كان معرض للشمس
وخاصة برضه لو الرش فيه اسمده او مبيدات
لان تركيز السماد بيكون مثلا 1 فى الالف فى قطرة الرش
واذا حصل جفاف سريع للقطره يرتفع التركيز الى 5 فى الـ 100 و اكتر
وده تركيز حارق طبعا ....
وافضل موعد لرش النباتات المعرضة للشمس هو بعد المغرب واعتدال الحرارة
اما نباتات الضل داخل البيت والغير معرضه للشمس فيمكن رشها فى اى موعد
و صباح الفل
 :f:

----------


## سمـاء

sea horse

ما شاء الله... من المطبخ للبلكونة.... :mazika3:  

سؤال... ممكن الفل والياسمين يعيشوا ويزهروا فى اصيص كبير فى البلكونة؟؟؟

وازاى احافط عليهم؟؟

شكرا مقدما................ :f2:

----------


## رانيا عمر

سي هورس معلومات قيمة جدا 
ليه سؤال انا عندي بوتس في طمي صناعي 
ده احسن ولا الطمي الطبيعي 
لان ساعات بحس انه بهتان مع اني مش برويه غير كل اسبوع مرة 
و كمان عندي بوتس في مايه عشان يجدر و بعدين ازرعه 
فا اي تربة تصلح ليه الطمي الصناعي و لا الطبيعي ؟؟؟؟؟
في انتظار ردك .
و دمتم سالمين ...

----------


## اسكندرانى

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sea horse
					
				
يا عم اسكندرانى يا جميل
اولا اسكندريه تتميز برطوبه جويه تفيد النباتات جدا
والجاردينيا من احلى النباتات المزهرة وسهلة الرعاية
وزى ما فهمت منك انك حطيتها فى الصالون يعنى بعيد عن الشمس
ويمكن ده سبب اتلافها ... فهى تحب الضوء الساطع وليس الشمس المباشره
يعنى لو مكان مظلل فى بلكونه هاتبقى سعيده به جدا
و ماتشتريش جاردينيا انتاج صوب .. اشتريها من مشتل خارجى يعنى نباتاته متأقلمه
وبرضه تشتريها وهيه داخله على تزهير ..ولا تشتريها مزهره جاهزه
علشان تستمتع بموسم طويل للتزهير
و الاسمدة العضوية المعامله افضل بكتير من الاسمدة الكيميائية 
اسأل عن الكومبوست وده ماده عضويه هاتدفن منها معلقتين كبار بجوار النبات
او توجد بمحلات الزينه اقلام تسميد عباره عن ساق رفيعه طولها 10 سم تغرس بجوار النبات
وتذوب ببطء مع الرى .. ولو وضعت ساقين بجوار النبات تكفى للتغذية مدة شهرين
و سلملى على احلى شط
صباح الفل
 


اخى الكريم سى هورس 
بعد نصائحك الغاليه جدا ى
انا اتبعتها كلها 
وضعت الجاردينيا فى البلكونه ووضعت لها سماد Poly feed  متكامل زى نصيحتك 
والحمد لله بسم الله ماشاء الله بدا الاوراق تخضر وتزهزه وبدات التزهير مره اخرى 
بس لى سؤال كمان استحمل 
انت قلت لى سماد Poly feed  3 سم للتر للرى و1 سم للتر للرش 
الرى كل 15 يوم 
الرش بقى ايضا كل 15 يوم ولا رش خفيف كل يوم مثلا 
سؤال تانى 
البعض نصحنى بالحديد المخلبى 1سم فى لتر مار للرى  وللرش على اوراق وسيقان الجاردينيا بالذات 
عاوز رايك 
وشكرا لك 
وتقبل من زهرة جاردينيا هديه  وقولى رايك*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

*
موضوع جميل يا عزيزى " سى هورس "

بس اية الحكاية ... 
المطيخ خدك من الورود والازهار والنباتات والا اية...


منتظري جديدك...

تقبل ودى .. واعتزازى،،،*

----------


## fencer

موضوع رائع و معلومات مفيدة و لولا الاسكندراني كان بينادي عليك في المطبخ عشان الموضوع ده ما كنتش هاعرف ان في موضوع جميل زي ده
انا لي سؤال بعيد عن الورد و يتعلق بالنجيلة الخضراء اللي بتتزرع امام و خلف البيوت ، ما معدل سقي النجيلة و هل الشمس مؤثرة فيها بمعني لو الحديقة الخلفية مغطاة بالشجر و الشمس لا تصل للارض هل هو ده السبب اللي بيأخر نموها في هذه المنطقة و في الاخر ازاي بيقصوا النجيلة و تبقى عاملة لونين اخضر غامق و اخضر فاتح مائل للاصفرار
صباحه جميل   :y:

----------


## اليمامة

الموضوع دة جننى خالص....ازاى كان غايب عنى...
انا مجنونة بالنباتات...احب الزهور والنباتات اللى بتطلع زهر صغير زى شجر الليمون
طب سؤال....
عندى نبات اسمة التجارى مسك الليل....وريحتة بتجنن فى اول الربيع وبتفوح اوى بليل ...بدا يصفر شوية وهو مش كاسى عندى اوى...لانى الحقيقة مبعرضوش للشمش كتير
اعمل اية؟ نفسى يعيش
واسئلة لسة كتيييييييييير...

----------


## sea horse

العزيزه همزه
اولا شكرا لاحيائك هذا الموضوع القديم
والشكر للعزيز الاسكندرانى اللى فكرنا بالموضوع 
وسبب ترك الموضوع للمده دى ان ماكانش فيه اهتمام بيه
لكن اوعدكم لو فيه اى اسئله ننشطه تانى
بالنسبة لنبات مسك الليل فهو نبات جميل فعلا ولا تعطى ازهاره اى رائحه الا بالليل
وهو محب للشمس جدا ويمكن ده سبب تعبه عندك 
الحاجه التانيه انه بيدى الرائحة دى فى الربيع وبدايات الصيف
لانه عندى برضه فى الجنينه الصغيره بس برضه بطل روائح مع الحر الشديد
واذا كان مافيش عندك شمس مباشره يبقى اللى ينفع عندك نباتات تانيه
زى البوتس والديفنباخيا والاجلونيما والدراسينا الضل وغيرها كتير
صباح الفل
 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

العزيز سى هورس
متشكرة بجد جدا جدا جدا على انك حاضر ممكن تجاوب على الاسئلة....
يعنى كدة مسك الليل لازم شمس طوالى...دا السبب الفعلى
طيب بالنسبة لبعض الحركات بعملها وكنت قريت عنها وعايزة اعرف هل صح واللا غلط
تفل القهوة مع سكر يتحط فى التربة وكمان مطحون ورق الشجر.....صح؟
ولما اجى امسح الورق رش واللا مسح؟ممكن اضيف حاجة مع المية لتغذية الورق؟
والورق اللى بيصفر اشيلة على طول؟ ولية الورقة ممكن تتحرق نصها مثلا؟
اخر حاجة واسفة على كتر الاسئلة
صور
شوية صور اتعرف بيها على الانواع اللى تنفع فى البيت فى الضل علشان لما اروح اكون عارفة الشكل من المشتل
لان انضحك عليا كتيييييير
هل ياترى فى طريقة للتقليم والتزيين وحتى شكل الاصيص ومقاساتة 
البلاستيك واللا الخزف ؟
معلش معلش
هكمل اسئلة بعدين

----------


## مارب

موضوع حلو كتير  وفيه كتير اسئلة مهمة  عن النبات اللي عندي كنت بحاجة لخبير يرشدني
عندي ورق ليمون وحبل الغرام أو بيقولوا عنه ورق عبد الوهاب هو نبات بحاجة للضوء بس عندي الأوراق اسفل النبات بيصفر خصوصا من الجهة الخلفية لقصيصة النبات هل السبب عدم وصول ضوء اليه؟
وهل هو بحاجة لسماد معين واسقيه بالماء كل يومين صح ولا غلط
عندي نبات الريحان بعرضه للشمس  هل لازم اسقيه كل يوم وشو سبب انه بحس بعض اوراقه اسودت كأنها محروقة
نبتة الكاردينيا لما اشتريتها كانت تحمل أزرار لورود روعة بعدها اصفرت الأوراق ووقعتوما بقت تحمل ورود

شو السبب؟ البعض ذكر لي أشتري حديد وأحطه بالتربة فما رأيك دام فضلك

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى العزيز 
سى هورس 


هذا الموضوع الرائع يجب الا يقفل ولايهمل نهائى 

الاسئلة عندى اهه منتظرين الاجابة 

ولو حتتاخر تانى يبقى  عليك غرامة تاخير 

شاليه جاردينيا على السؤال الاول 

شالية فل على السؤال التانى 

شالية ياسمين على السؤال التالت 

 شاليه ورد بلدى على كل سؤال بعد كده 

حقيقى شكرا لك على موضوعك القيم 

سؤالى 

الفل البلدى عندى مزهر ورائع 

الورق بيصفر 

وفى بقع او لطع اسفل الورق 

ايه  العلاج يا بروفسير

----------


## sea horse

العزيزه همزه
مطحون ورق الشجر سئ جدا لانه يستنفذ النيتروجين من التربه
لكن الاصح حاجه اسمها كومبوست وهو مخلفات اشجار برضه ولكن تامة التحلل
وتباع فىالمشاتل ...نحط منها لكل وعاء حوالى معلقتين اكل ندفنهم بجوار النبات
تفل القهوه والسكر ينفع ومش هايضر
ومسح الاوراق بيكون باسبراى خاص به زيوت مغذية
او بشوية ميه عليها نقطة واحده زيت ذره
واى ورقه تصفر نشيلها بالمقص وليس بالشد من بدايتها
اما حرق نصف الورقه فغالبا بيكون نقص بوتاسيوم
افضل شئ للتسميد  اى سماد متكامل زى بولى فيد ونحط منه نص معلقة صغيره على لتر ميه 
ونرش منه على النمو الخضرى مره كل 10 ايام كفايه
وحاضر بالنسبه للصور
اما الافضل كأوعية فهى القصارى البلاستيك لسهولة رعايتها وصعوبة كسرها
مساء الفل
 :f:

----------


## sea horse

العزيزه مارب
اى اوراق لا تتعرض للضؤ الجيد او الشمس تتجه للذبول والموت
موضوع مواعيد سقية النباتات ده غلط
لان الجو يختلف من مكان لاخر
احنا بندى النباتات ميه بقدر احتياجها
يعنى لازم تكون التربه مبتله بس مش لدرجة لو اخدنا منها كبشه وعصرناها بايدنا تنزل ميه
لو عصرناها ونزلت ميه معناها ان الميه زياده وده يخنق النباتات
وبالتالى ماقدرش اقول كل يوم ولا اسبوع
يختلف حسب نوع التربه ودرجة الحرارة والرطوبه الجويه وحجم النبات ودرجة نشاطه
يبقى المهم المحافظة على درجة رطوبه متوسطه للتربه ايا كانت
وأفضل الاسمده هى المتكامله كما ذكرت فى الرد السابق
مساء الفل
 :f:

----------


## sea horse

العزيز اسكندرانى
الف شكر على احلى شوالى زهور وورود من احلى بلد اسكندريه 
بالنسبة لوجود بقع ولطع صفرا 
فممكن يكون ليها اكتر من سبب
ممكن يكون حالة فسيولوجية من نقص التغذية ودى علاجها بسيط باى سماد متكامل
وممكن تكون اصابه فطرية ودى تحتاج لمبيد فطرى جهازى من اى محل مبيدات
لان الشكل اللى بتوصفه اقرب للاصابه بالبياض الدقيقى أو الزغبى
فممكن تعمل محلول من 2سم/لتر من المغذى ومعاهم 2 سم من المبيد الفطرى الجهازى
مساء الفل
 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

شكرا جدا على الموسوعة العلمية النباتية الهايلة
مش ممكن كنا هنعرف المعلومات دى بالسهولة دى
بجد استفدت كتير اوى وان شاء الله هعمل بالنصايح دى مع النباتات اللى عندى
كنت نسيت اقول عن قشر البيض برضة....صديقة قالتلى احط مطحونة للتربة؟...فعلا؟

----------


## sea horse

قشر البيض هو مصدر للكالسيوم وغير ذائب
وده يمكن اخر عنصر ممكن نعانى من نقصه فى ظروف نباتات القصارى
وبالتالى فلن تستفيدى غير شكل غير محبب بوجود كسر قشر البيض حوالين الزرع
انتى لو استعملتى الكومبوست ( مواد عضوية نباتية متحلله ) هايغنيكى عن اى تسميد اضافى
ونحط منه للقصرية 3 مرات فى السنه وبس
وده تلاقيه عند المشاتل يتباع بالشيكارة 20 كيلو او حتى بالكيلو
صباح الورد
 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

العزيز سى هورس :hey: 
والله الواحد مش عارف يشكرك ازاى على خدماتك الجليلة :BRAWA: 
بس دلوقتى انا عايزة ازرع مثلا جرجير و ملوخية وبقدونس الخضروات الورقية الخفيفة ونفسى جدا فى الزعتر الفريش والروزمارى....تفتكر ينفع؟ :2: 
بذور واللا شتلات
مش عارفة... واجيبها منين؟
التربة ممكن رمل بس...وبرضة اجيبها منين؟
والحوض كبير ؟هحطة فى شمس هحاول تكون مباشرة على ستاند من الشباك مثلا؟
ينفع؟ ::(: 
طيب اعمل اية بالضبط؟لان انا اللى هزرعه بنفسى علشان استمتع بيهم فى رمضان...بس مجرد المنظر والريحة والروح....عايزة لون اخضر كتيييييييير :GANJA: 
والرى نفس العلامة ان التربة لما نعصرها متنزلش مية؟صح؟
معلش بتقل عليك
بس فعلا ردودك القوية مشجعانى ازرع شجرة ادام كل بيت :f2:

----------


## sea horse

العزيزه همزه
اسف للتاخير بسبب السفر العادى
وشكرا لحماسك و ذوقك 
 :king: 
بالنسبه للجرجير والفجل الاحمر والبقدونس وباقى الخضروات فدى تزرع بالبذور
وبتكون موجوده فى محلات البذور والمبيدات ...وتشترى بجنيه من كل صنف كفايه اوى
بالنسبه للروز مارى أو أكليل الجبل فتلاقيه شتلات فى المشاتل وكمان ورق اللاورو و حشيشة الليمون
بالنسبة للتربة فأفضلها خلطه من رمل أصفر عادى مغسول ومعاه كومبوست بنسبة 1:3
يعنى لو خلطنا 3 جردل رمل مع جردل كومبوست يبقى ممتاز
والكومبوست بيتباع فى محلات البذور او من أى مشتل
وعلامة الرى الجيد مضبوطه وهى بالعصر مانلاقيش ميه بتشر وبالممارسة البسيطه هاتعرفيها من غير عصر
الحوض المعلق على حامل فى الشباك يبقى ممتاز لتعرضه للضؤ الطبيعى وللشمس
وممكن نفس الحوض ازرع فيه اكتر من صنف ممكن تلاته مثلا ..
ماعدا اللاورو لانه يحتاج وعاء كبير لطبيعة انها هاتكون شجيره كبيره
انا ليه صديق عامل تكعيبه خشب عادية على السطوح واشترى من سوق المستعمل بانيوهات قديمه
وبيستعملها كأحواض زراعه عملاقه بس المهم يكون عاذل تحتها لفائض الرى
مشكلة زراعة الاسطح ان ضمير عزل الاسطح عندنا فى الباى باى 
بالاضافه لاسوأ مهنه فى مصر وهى السباكه
ياللا شدى حيلك واعملى حوضين فى الشباك يلحقوا رمضان
صباح الفل
 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

العزيز سى هورس
والله بجد ميرسى ميرسىجدا جدا
انا كدة بقرب من ريحة الجنة اللى باحبها
هاين عليا اقيملك الافراح والليالى الملاح....
بس برضة....اعمل اية؟
انا جاهلة....متصور؟...عارف يعنى اية جهل؟
دلوقتى انا جبت الحوض...والتربة...وعندى مية...وجبت بذور...وشوية بولى فيد...اعمل اية بقى؟
املى الحوض تربة وارمى البذور واحط المية لغاية لما الحوض يتملى ويتشرب واروية كل يوم واحفر حفرتين تلاتة بالمعلقة وادفن السماد...ولو الزرع طلع اقص بالمقص واللا اشيل الجدور
طب الشتلة ادفنها فى التربة زى ما هيا واغطى على التربة اللى جاية بيها...
معلش....عالم جهلة وبيتدخلوا فى اللى ملهومش فية...الفضول بقة والرغبة فى التعلم الله يخرب بيتها...محيرانى

----------


## sea horse

بالعكس
أنا باسعد جدا باى اسئله ودى معناها جدية الطلب
طبعا هانخلط الرمل مع الكومبوست فى طشط بلاستيك مثلا على الجاف
ثم نشبعهم ميه ونسيبهم شويه لتمام التشرب ( حوالى ساعتين )
بعد كده نعبى الحوض او الفصرية البلاستيك بالخلطه
وفى حالى استعمال الكومبوست يبقى مش هانضيف سماد تانى
اما لو استعملنا البيت موس مع الرمل 
يبقى هانضيف للخلطه 3 معالق كبيره سماد متكامل من اللى قولنا عليه
بعد كده لو هانزرع بذور هانعمل مجرى يعنى حفر طولى فى الحوض بعمق حوالى 1 سم
وده نعمله بالصباع او بضهر قلم رصاص مثلا
وننتر فى المجرى دى البذور يعنى نسرسبها بخفه تقريبا بذره كل نص سم
عشان يبقى فيه مجال لنموها ولو طلعت النباتات من البذور كثيفه بنعمل حاجه اسمها الخف
يعنى نسيب نبات ونشيل نبات بحيث يبقى فيه مجال للى فاضل انه ينمو كويس
بعد وضع البذور فى المجرى نقفل التربه عليها يعنى ندارى المجرى تانى ماتظهرش
وبكده اصبحت البذور مدفونه فى التربه الرطبه
ولسرعة الانبات بننقع البذور اللى هانزرعها فى ميه ..قبل الزراعه  بحوالى يوم
 :f2: 
بالنسبه للشتلات فتزرع بالتربه اللى جايه معاها 
يعنى هانعمل حفره فى الحوض او القصريه أكبر من حجم القصرية اللى جايه فيها الشتله
ونشيل الشتله من قصريتها الصغيره بتربتها وجذورها ونحطها فى التربه بتاعتنا
ونردم عليها ونكبس التربه حواليها كويس لعدم وجود هواء
ويفضل بعد وضع الشتلات او زراعة البذور اننا نروى شويه لتثبيت التربه وطرد اى هواء بداخلها
واى اسئله تانيه ياريت 
يارب كتر من محبى الخضره
مساء الفل
 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

حلو اوى ...انا كدة فعلا اتنورت ..وجارى العمل والتجربة...ومعاك فى التطورات ان شاء الله
عندى بقة نبات كدة شبة النخلة بس مش نخلة هو طويل وجذعة طويل ورفيع وبيطلع فوق راس عبارة عن ورق طويل زى بتاع الكرات الافرنجى والورق اللى من تحت بينشف وبيفضل وبيطلع ورق اخضر من فوق والجذع  كدة تحسة واخد شكل من من مكان الورق المقطوع...عارفة انى مش عارفة اوصف ...بس يارب تكون متخيل
المهم دى برضة عايزة شمس...الورق بيطلع بصعوبة وبيكبر بصعوبة وساعات بيكون مبتسر يعنى مش طالع كامل الورقة بتتطلع زى ما تكون ناقصة نمو ومكعبلة ومكشكشة....ارميها يعنى وخلاص...وطلعت كمان راس مليانة ورق من تحت من التربة ولازقة فيها...وقبل كدة اتكسرت الاصلية   فاروحت اخدة الراس المكسورة وزرعتها فى قصرية نجحت وطلعت ونمت والجذع اللى اتقطع وبقى من غير راس هو دة اللى طلع بس اوراقة زى ما حكيتلك....مفيش اى حاجة فى الدنيا ممكن تعوض الشمس للنبات؟

----------


## أم أحمد

الموضوع ده من الموضوعات الرائعة :f: 
جميل انه اترفع تاني دلوقتي
سبحان الله جه في وقته


كنت عاوزة اسالك يا سي هورس علي شوية حاجات :f: 

عندي تكعيبة عنب صغيرة كده علي اد حالها
نفسي اهتم بيها كويس
هي بتنشف اوي في الشتاء وكل الفروع والورق بتاعها بينشف ويقع
بحس انها خلاص ماتت وسبحان الله يجي الصيف تطرح ورق تاني
انا مش عارفة بقي هي محتاجة ايه اصلا
طبعا عارف الجو هنا علي طول برد ومطر
السنة اللي فاتت اشترينا لها سماد وحطيناه وجه الصيف طرحت الورق 
و كمان طرحت عناقيد عنب
بس العنب صغير اوي ومش بيكبر
هو عنب احمر مش ابيض
تفتكر هي محتاجة ايه اولا عشان تفيدها وتساعد العنب انه ينمو بصورة جيدة
وتاني حاجة بالنسبة للورق بتاعها بحسه انه مش زي بتاع مصر في نعومته
جربت منه شوية في المحشي السنة دي لاقيته ناشف شوية وبيشد في الاكل لان السنة اللي فاتت ما جربتوش خالص
ووقع كله من عليها حتي حبات العنب فضلت صغيرة ومش بتكبر ووقع كله لما دبل
هل في اقتراحات بقي للسنة دي ولا خلاص فات وقت الاهتمام بيها ونستني السنة الجاية


معلشي هنتعبك معانا شوية
ولسه في استفسارات تانية كتيرة :f:

----------


## تقي جاد

نعم أن رائحه الورد جميله جدا و أرجوا أن تقدمى لى موقع رفع الصور
                              و شكرا لكى

----------


## sea horse

العزيزه همزه
النبات اللى بتوصفيه ده اسمه دراسينا 
وفيه منه طبعا انواع كتير لكن كلهم يحتاجوا الشمس او على الاقل جزء من النهار
ونحاول ندور القصريه كل يومين تلاته علشان النبات ما يحصلش ليه انحناء ناحية الشمس
اللى قولتيه كله صح ...يعنى ممكن تجزئة الساق دى والجزء اللى يقطع لا يقل عن 20 سم
ونغرسه فى تربه مايبانش منه غير 5 سم ونحط على مكان القطه شمع سايح سخن 
لمنع الجفاف والتعفن
طبعا فيه بدائل للشمس وتاقيها احيانا فى الاوتيلات
عباره عن لمبه ( سبوت لايت ) من نوع خاص بيدى ضوء ابيض قوى تعويضى
بس اعتقد مش متوفره فى اى مكان الا فى المعارض المتخصصه الكبيره
او فى معرض زهور الربيع اللى بيتعمل سنويا فى حديقة الاورمان خلال شهر مارس
لكن يحتاج برضه تسميد متكامل زى ما قلنا قبل كده
ولو كان النبات ده بقاله عندك اكتر من سنه يبقى اكيد محتاج يتنقل لقصريه اكبر مع كومبوست
وهاتلاقى الجذور لفت على بعضها لصغر حجم القصرية
مساء الفل
 :f:

----------


## sea horse

العزيزة أم احمد
العنب من مجموعة الفاكهه متساقطة الاوراق
يعنى لازم يسقط اوراقه فى الشتاء وتبقى الافرع عاريه حتى يحين الربيع ودفء الجو
فتخرج نموات خضرية جديده لموسم جديد وهكذا
وتلاقى زى العنب فاكهه تانيه زى المشمش والخوخ والبرقوق والتفاح والكمثرى 
كلها من مجموعة متساقطة الاوراق
عكس المانجو مثلا والموالح والافوكادو وغيرها مستديمة الخضرة
نيجى بقى لموضوع صلاحية الورق للحشو
ده مش بينفع الا مع بعض اوراق العنب البناتى اللى تلاقى وشين الورقه املس ناعم
لكن وجود الزغب أو العروق الجامده يمنع التشرب والتسوية
وفيه انواع عنب بتكون حباتها صغيره جدا 
لكن مانقدرش نحكم الا بعد تسميد ورى جيد خلال الموسم
ولازم تبدأى من دلوقت برعايتها علشان الموسم الجاى
لان البراعم اللى هاتفتح فى الربيع القادم بيتم تكوينها الايام دى فى الشجره
فكلما كانت الشجره صحيه وقويه ومتغذيه هاتكون براعم قويه للموسم الجاى
وافضل شيئ تعملى حفرة دائرية حوالين الشجره فى التربه وعلى بعد 70 سم من الجذع
عمقها حوالى شبر على الاقل 
ودى نملاها ماده عضوية مع بعض الاسمدة الكيميائية المتوفرة
ويفضل سماد هاتلاقيه عندك ومكتوب عليه نسب المكونات كده
NPK : 19:19:19 + microelements
وده معناه ان محتواه من النيتروجين والفوسفور والبوتاسيوم بالنسب دى
بالاضافه للعناصر الصغرى التى يحتاجها النبات
مساء الفل
 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

العزيز سى هورس
شكرا ليك...الدراسينا دا عندى بقالة 3 سنين ومنقلتوش خالص بس هو بالفعل فى قصرية كبيرة من ساعة ما جبتة ...ياترى ممكن دا يكون سبب انة ضعيف؟ بعرضة للشمس من الشباك بس..وبافتراض انى لقيت ال spotlight دى تنفع فى البيت؟..انا ممكن اجيبها علشان النباتات اللى باحبها..بس اضمن انها هتخلى النباتات عايشة ويانعة....فاهمنى؟
وتقصد احط على مكان القطع اللى فوق شمع سايح؟ غريبة؟ طب هينمو ازاى؟..انا متاسفة والله على الذكاء المشتعل بتاعى..بس ارجو ان صدرك يتسع للاستفسارات والتخيلات
بس على فكرة...انت نسيت الصور

----------


## sea horse

العزيزه همزه
لو كانت الدراسينا عندك فى قصريه كبيره وبقالها 3 سنين 
يبقى مش هاننقلها لكن هانعمل حاجه تانيه
بسكين كبير هانغرسه فى التربه بعيد عن حافة القصرية بحوالى 10 سم 
ونقطع فى التربه والجذور واحنا ماشيين بمحاذاة حافة القصرية على بعد ال 10 سم
لغاية ما نعمل دايره كامله
ونكون محضرين خلطة الرمل والكومبوست بنسبة 4 رمل لـ 1 كومبوست
ومتخمرين بالميه ساعه على الاقل
ونشيل كمية التربه بالجذور اللى فى الدايره الخارجيه ( ال 10 سم )
ونحط مكانها الخلطه الجديده
دى هاتنشط اوى النبات ويلاقى تربه جديده ينمو فيها 
مكان القطع بيكون مايل علشان ماتستناش عليه اى قطرات 
ولما نحط الشمع ده للتطهير  ومنع التعفن لكن مش هايمنع خروج اى نموات جديده
وطبعا لو لقيتى السبوت لايت دى بتعوض كتير عن الشمس او بتستكمل المتاح عندك
وبنطفيها برضه ساعات الليل ...الا لو يوم فيه ضيوف وعايزه المنظر ... عادى 
وحاضر هاشوف موضوع الصور 
صباح الفل
 :f:

----------


## sea horse

هاحاول احط بعض الصور 
بس ياريت حد يقولى الطريقه الصح لعمل كده
الصور عندى على الجهاز او الكاميرا او فيه صور ممكن اجيبها من النت
ياريت شرح تفصيلى 
صباح الفل
 :Eat:

----------


## اليمامة

العزيز سى هورس
شكرا شكرا على المعلومات المفيدة بجد....بس مش عارفة الحكاية دى مش صعبة شوية انى اعملها؟  هاعرف؟ واللا هبوظ الدنيا؟
وفعلا هاجيب ال سبوت لايت دى فعلا...واستمتع اخيرا بمنظر الزرع واللون الاخضر اليانع
ممكن اتقل عليك كمان واسالك عن الصبار
بشوف منة كتير فى المشاتل واشكال والوان فية مدور زى الكورة وفية العادى وفية زى الورق السميك والوان...حلو كتير 
بحب احطة فى قصارى صغيرة فى التواليت مع نباتات تانية صغيرة وكمان على الارفف فى المطبخ والبار...جبتة قبل كدة وعاش بس مش عارفة اية اللى حصل ونشف...ممكن تكلمنى عنة ...تقولى اعتنى بية ازاى؟..شمس برضة؟  واية احسن انواعة...اشكالة يعنى....
معلش بس برضة لسة فية اسئلة تانية.....وشكرا

----------


## أم أحمد

> العزيزة أم احمد
> 
> العنب من مجموعة الفاكهه متساقطة الاوراق
> يعنى لازم يسقط اوراقه فى الشتاء وتبقى الافرع عاريه حتى يحين الربيع ودفء الجو
> فتخرج نموات خضرية جديده لموسم جديد وهكذا
> وتلاقى زى العنب فاكهه تانيه زى المشمش والخوخ والبرقوق والتفاح والكمثرى 
> كلها من مجموعة متساقطة الاوراق
> عكس المانجو مثلا والموالح والافوكادو وغيرها مستديمة الخضرة
> نيجى بقى لموضوع صلاحية الورق للحشو
> ...


الف الف شكر يا افندم
ان شاء الله هادور علي السماد ده واجرب
واقولك الاخبار علي طول


طيب سؤال كمان بقي معلشي ::$: 

عندي كمان شجرة كريز
بتطرح سنة والسنة التانية مش بتطرح والطرح بتاعها يكاد يكون معدوم
وبيقع علي طول واعتقد الطيور والعصافير بتاكله وهو لسه صغير
هل استخدم معاه نفس نوع اسماد ده عشان نغذي التربة بتاعته ويكون طرحها كويس
وهل المفروض الشجرة ما ترتفعش اوي لان الشجرة دي طويلة فانا مش عارفة الارتفاع الطبيعي لشجرة الكريز 
بيكون اد ايه وهل المفروض اقص الفروع شوية ولا اسيبها علي طبيعتها كده
معلشي بقي بنتعبك معانا
تقديري :f:

----------


## أم أحمد

> هاحاول احط بعض الصور 
> 
> بس ياريت حد يقولى الطريقه الصح لعمل كده
> الصور عندى على الجهاز او الكاميرا او فيه صور ممكن اجيبها من النت
> ياريت شرح تفصيلى 
> صباح الفل


بالنسبة لرفع الصور من علي الجهاز علي طول
اما حضرتك تضعها في شكل اتاتشيمنت من خلال انك تدوس علي علامة الدوبس كده
وتحدد مكان الصورة من الجهاز وبعدين تدوس رفع
وممكن ترفع 5 صور مرة واحدة مع بعض

لو ما نفعتش الطريقة دي فممكن ترفعها علي مركز رفع الصور هريدي علي الرابط التالي
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/forum80.html
ودي لازم ترفع صورة صورة وتيجي في الموضوع هنا تنزلها بعد ما تاخد كوبي من اللينك اللي هيظهرلك
يا رب يكون الشرح واضح

لو الصور علي الكاميرا او علي الموبايل لازم طبعا تنزلهم علي الجهاز وبعدين ترفعهم


لو الصور اصلا موجودة علي النت فدي بسهولة هتجيب منها كوبي وتيجي هنا في الموضوع تعمل باسيت وبكده الصور هتنزل

جرب كده واي سؤال احنا في الخدمة
تقديري

----------


## sea horse

العزيزه همزه
مشكلة الصبارات ان معظمها واعتقد كلها نباتات شمس
وقليل منها جدا بيستحمل الضل ولفتره بعدها يموت
والافضل نشوف النباتات اللى بتستحمل ضل 
لانها هاتعيش فتره اطول فى الظروف دى
وفيه صبارات مطعومه بتكون صغيره وتنفع للحمامات او المطبخ وتعيش 2-3 اشهر
مساء الفل
 :f:

----------


## sea horse

العزيزه أم احمد
موضوع شجرة الكريز ده مختلف خالص
لانها زى المشمش واللوز بمعنى ماتنفعش شجره لوحدها وتثمر
لان فى الاصناف دى مشكلة عقم ذاتى 
بمعنى ان ازهار الشجرة لا يمكنها تلقيح نفسها بسبب العقم
وبتالتالى لازم عدة أشجار منها ويفضل عدة اصناف للحصول على ثمار
لكن طبعا بتستفيدى بمنظر تزهيرها الرائع فى بداية الربيع
وتقليمها مش هايفيد فى موضوع الاثمار 
لكن قلميها باى ارتفاع تحبيه دون خوف من شئ 
مساء الفل
 :f:

----------


## sea horse

معلش باعمل محاولات تنزيل الصور من على الجهاز بس فيه غلطه اكيد
انا دوست على زرار الدبوس لتحميل مرفق
وفتح معايا خمسة خانات لل brows
حملت فى تلاته منهم صوره بكل خانه وبعدها دوست على رفع
فاعطى لينكات بالشكل ده 
 dracaena2.jpg (14.0 كيلوبايت)  
 dracaena1.jpg (27.5 كيلوبايت)  
 drasaena3.jpg (5.4 كيلوبايت) 
حاولت اخد منهم كوبى واحطه هنا فى الرد مانفعش
ياترى ايه الغلطه ؟؟
مع خالص شكرى

----------


## أم أحمد

> معلش باعمل محاولات تنزيل الصور من على الجهاز بس فيه غلطه اكيد
> انا دوست على زرار الدبوس لتحميل مرفق
> وفتح معايا خمسة خانات لل brows
> حملت فى تلاته منهم صوره بكل خانه وبعدها دوست على رفع
> فاعطى لينكات بالشكل ده 
> dracaena2.jpg (14.0 كيلوبايت) 
> dracaena1.jpg (27.5 كيلوبايت) 
> drasaena3.jpg (5.4 كيلوبايت) 
> حاولت اخد منهم كوبى واحطه هنا فى الرد مانفعش
> ...


 لا الصور لسه ما ظهرتش
حضرتك ما تاخدش منها كوبي
انت ارفعها بس وسيبها هي هتظر لوحدها

----------


## أم أحمد

> العزيزه أم احمد
> 
> موضوع شجرة الكريز ده مختلف خالص
> لانها زى المشمش واللوز بمعنى ماتنفعش شجره لوحدها وتثمر
> لان فى الاصناف دى مشكلة عقم ذاتى 
> بمعنى ان ازهار الشجرة لا يمكنها تلقيح نفسها بسبب العقم
> وبتالتالى لازم عدة أشجار منها ويفضل عدة اصناف للحصول على ثمار
> لكن طبعا بتستفيدى بمنظر تزهيرها الرائع فى بداية الربيع
> وتقليمها مش هايفيد فى موضوع الاثمار 
> ...


  ::eek::  ::eek:: 
ايه ده بجد
يعني مش هينفع اكل كريز في يوم من الايام من الشجرة بتاااااااعتي ::uff:: 
يا خساااااارة
ما كنتش اعرف المعلومة دي :Locked: 
 يلا مفيش نصيب بقي اعمل مشروع وافتح محل فكهاني بشوية الشجر اللي عندي :: 

طيب معلشي سؤال كمان
هل شجرة البرقوق والتفاح نفس نظام الكريز كده ::uff::

----------


## sea horse

العزيزه ام احمد
حاضر هاجرب تانى ويارب تشتغل
بالنسبة لشجرة البرقوق برضه عندها نفس المشكله
لكن التفاح خصب ذاتى يعنى لو شجره واحده هاتثمر طبيعى
وبرضه الاشجار الخصبه ذاتيا وثمر لو لوحدها هى
التفاح - الكمثرى - الخوخ - النكتارين - العنب - التين 
صباح الفل
 :f:

----------


## sea horse

محاوله لتنزيل ثلاثة صور لثلاثة سلالات مختلفه للدراسينا

----------


## sea horse

اخيرا نجحت المحاوله
اسف للتاخير للعزيزه همزه فى طلبها بس العزيزه ام احمد قامت بالواجب
الف شكر
ودى صورة لنبات الاجلونيما وهو من اكثر النباتات تحملا لقلة الاضاءه

----------


## اليمامة

http://www.sofresh.co.uk/dataproduct/large/PF01.jpg
العزيز سى هورس
دا الرابط هيوصلك للنبات اللى انا اقصدة بالوصف ...لكن هو عندى الجذع طويل ومش كثيف الورق بالطريقة دى لكن نفس شكل الجذع
يعنى تقريبا هو ...هل دا برضة من سلالة الدراسينا
ومش عافة اشكرك ازاى على الصور والمحاولة والمجهود المبذول ولازم اخص بالشكر العزيزة ام احمد....شكرا ليكوا...وانا هحاول اكبر صورة الاجلونيما وهجيبها ان شاء الله...ياترى هل فية مواصفات لشرائها؟ يعنى اشتريها عادى من اى حتة؟

----------


## اليمامة

PF01.jpg
هى دى الصورة ...خفت الرابط ميفتحش...جربت والحمد للة نفع

----------


## sea horse

العزيزه همزه
ده برضه من سلالات الدراسينا وعددها يعدى المائه وخمسين تقريبا
بس تشترك فى مواصفات الجذع وجفاف الاوراق القاعديه اللى لازم نشيلها لما تنشف
ومنها سلالات ملونه بألوان كتير غير الاخضر 
زى الاشكال دى

----------


## اليمامة

العزيز سى هورس
شكرا جدا ليك على الصور الحلوة...انا بجد نفسى فى الدراسينا الملونة دى لانى باحب الالوان ؟ ياترى موجودة؟...بيتهيالى بقة مش بتحتاج الشمس بنفس درجة الاخضر لقلة وجود المادة الخضراء والكلوروفيل...واللا برضة لسة الجهل عرض مستمر؟
عموما انا عندى نباتين الحقيقة غاليين عليا اوى ...الديفنباخيا...بس الحقيقة اضطريت اشيل ورقة اتكسرت وشيلتها من تحت بايدى من غير مقص والقصرية دلوقتى فيها يمكن 3-4 ورقات...هتكبر؟ .......وبارش الورق بالمياة ..بجانب رى التربة ...بس الورق الجديد اللى طالع مش اللون الاخضر الغامق زى القديم...لية بقى؟...كمان عندى نبات البوتس...دا تحفة..كبر جدا ونفش والورق بيلمع..وبدا يفرد ويمد برة القصرية...حاسة ان القصرية صغيرة علية؟...هل انقلة واللا استنى عليها شوية؟

----------


## sea horse

العزيزه همزه
بالنسبه للديفنباخيا فطبعا هيه محبه للضوء وليس الشمس المباشره
ولو الورق الجديد طالع فاتح يبقى محتاجه مكان أكثر اضاءه بالشمس
وبالنسبه للدراسينا الملونه فهى طبعا اقل شويه فى احتياجاتها الضوئيه 
نتيجة قلة الكلوروفيل الظاهر ...لان الكلوروفيل موجود برضه ولكن الالوان التانيه سائده عليه
بالنسبة للبوتس فده سهل جدا وانشاء الله يكبر ويتهدل كمان
ومش هايحتاج تغيير القصريه الا على الربيع القادم باذن الله
مساء الفل
 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

العزيزة سى هورس
معلش...احب ابلغك اسوا خبر مر بيا من فترة كبيرة....ولادى العفاريت طلعوا فوق البار...وكسروا الديفنباخيا انهاردة الصبح وانا فى عز انشغالى...اتكسرت من تحت يعنى وقعت على خفيف...ومالت ...يعنى الجذع...عملت حاجة بدائية...جبت سوليتب وقومتها ورفعت الجذع....فية امل ...واللا كدة خلاص انتهى امرها؟....الحقنى الله يخليك...

----------


## sea horse

العزيزه همزه
لا عادى طبعا 
النبات اللى انكسر مش هاينفع يتلحم لانه نسيج غض
بس اقطعى السطح المتبقى فوق وش التربه بقطع مائل بموس او كتر حاد قطع مائل
وحاولى تنقطى عليه من شمعه علشان يمنع جفاف السطح
وانشاء الله هاتتكون براعم جديده وتخرج
والجزء المقطوع ممكن يغرس فى قصريه تانيه صغيرة بس تشيلى اقدم ورقتين
وتغطى النبات والقصريه مع بعض بكيس شفاف
واحتمال يكون جذور ...طبعا فى الاصل بندهن القاعده دى بهرمون يشجع الجذور 
بس مش متوفر فى المحلات اعتقد
وربنا يسهل ويبقى النبات تحول لنباتين
وماتقلقيش لان دى حوادث طبيعيه وربنا يخللى ويكسروا كتير عشان نعرف نبيع
مساء الفل
 :Eat:

----------


## اليمامة

العزيز سى هورس
مساء الفل
فاكر شجرة مسك الليل؟..نزلتها لجيرانى فى الدور الارضى...لانهم بحكم انهم دور رضى فعندهم جنينة ...وشباكى من فوق بيطل على الجنينة من تحت...ولانك قولتلى انها بتحتاج شمس كتيرة اهديتهالم فازرعوها فى الارض بعد ما شالوها من القصرية...بابص عليها انهاردة من الشباك ...ماشاء الله كبرت واخضرت وبقت  زى الشجرة...ولاحظت انها طلعت زهور كتيرة بس لسة مقفولة مفتحتش
لاقيتهم بيتصلوا بيا انهاردة وبيسالونى ممكن يقطعوا فرع منها ويغرسوها فى التربة تتطلع شجرة تانية...وطبعا بيسالونى على اساس انا الخبيرة ببواطن المور وميعرفوش ان المعلومات اللى بتتقلهم باستقيها من حضرتك طبعا...فايللا جاوبنى بسرعة علشان اقولهم...وتفضل صورة البروفيسورة منورة عندهم...هههههه

----------


## عاشقة للبحر

العزيز سى هورس الموضوع طبعا كالعادة تحفة والواحد مش عارف من غيرك يعمل ايه ربنا يكرمك ويزيدك من علمه يارب

حلوين الدعوتين دول مش كدة

انا كمان زى ابناء المطبخ محبة جدا لكل شئ بينمو ويكبر وعندى زرع على قدى كدة وبما ان حضرتك منجم للحلول والاجابات كان عندى كاعادة برضه سؤال

انا زرعت ريحان من سنتين  كدة عن طريق البذور ومشى معايا تمام وحلو خالص ومفرع ومخضر وهاريهام مكرونة بالريحان
هو زهر بعد فترة وعمل بذور سؤالى بقى امتى الوقت اللى تنفع فيه البذور بتاعتى اللى طلعت على النبات انى ازرعها تانى يعنى انا استنيت لما الفروع اللى عليها بذور نشفت وخدتها وزرعتها بس ماطلعتش مع انى زرعته فى اول الربيع ولا هى لازم تفضل فترة كبيرة على النبات قبل فصلها

السؤال التانى : حاولت ازرع بقدونس عن طريق البذور برضه بس مطلعش هل هو ليه وقت معين لزراعته ولا اى وقت فى السنة

----------


## sea horse

العزيزه يمامه
طبعا مسك الليل كده اتزرع صح
وزهوره مش بتفتح اوى .. يعنى بتفضل مغمضه لغاية بعد المغرب
تفتح ساعات الليل فقط
ونصيحه انزلى عند الشجره بعد المغرب بساعه مثلا 
وهاتشمى أجمل عطر طبيعى ممكن تشميه من نبات
وعملية انى اقص فرع وازرع منه مش هاينفع لانه لازم يتعمل عقل وتتعامل بهرمون التجذير
وهو عامة نبات رخيص وهوه صغير مش هايزيد عن 2-3 جنيه
صباح الفل
 :f:

----------


## sea horse

العزيزه عاشقة البحر
خللى بالك الريحان نوعين
نوع للزينه ويدى نفس العطر بس تلاقى اوراقه رفيعه شويه وخشنه
والنوع التانى بتاع الاكل تلاقى اوراقه عريضه وغضه وبنفس العطر
والبذور بتطلع فى عنقود زهرى ولازم اسيبها عالنبات لغايى ما يبدأ العنقود ده ينشف
ونعرف باننا لو فركنا بالصوابع حته من العنقود نلاقى البذور السوده الرفيعه بتقع منه
وبكده ممكن تتزرع طبعا خاصة مع نهاية الشتا ....يعنى شهر مارس وابريل مثالى
والبقدونس نفس الكلام وان كان ممكن يتزرع طول السنه
وبالنسبه للبقدونس اللى زرعتيه وماطلعش فاكيد البذور قديمه ومنتهية الصلاحية
وده غش للاسف فى محلات كتير
فعيدى زراعته عادى
صباح الفل
 :f:

----------


## عاشقة للبحر

العزيز سى هورس

ازيك عامل ايه متشكرة على ردك مع انها متأخرة شوية

معلش اصل انا مش بادخل المنتدى كتير وتغيير شكله عملى شوية عدم راحة والفة بس بكرة اتعود عليه

وبما انك الملاذ لينا فى مواضيع الزراعة ده طبعا الى جانب المطبخ انا كان عندى سؤال
من اسبوع كدة اخويا جابلى كام اصيص كدة لورد بلدى واختك خبراتها فيه صفر ماسبقش انى زرعته هو انا نقلت واحدة فيهم فى اصيص اكبرلأن جذورها كانت كبيرة وخارجة من الاصيص الصغير اللى كانت فيه بس انا ملاحظة انهم ورقهم بيصفر مش كل الافرع صحيح بس فى ورق بيصفر ويقع يا ترى ده عادى ولا ايه انا لما دورت على النت لقيت انه بيحتاج شمس قوية مش مجرد ضوء ياترى ده مظبوط ولا انا اللى مفهمتش
ياريت تقولى هو بيحتاج لأيه من حيث المياه والشمس وكدة وهو بيطلع امتى ورد واخد بالى منه ازاى

----------


## sea horse

*العزيزه عاشقة البحر*
*حمدالله عالسلامه الاول*
*الورد البلدى نبات يحتاج الشمس الكامله وليس مجرد ضؤ*
*يعنى لو عندك بلكونه فيها شمس معظم النهار تنفع*
*وعند نقل اى نبات عادة يسقط الورق ثم يخرج ورق جديد بعد استقراره
والتزهير بيكون طوال الصيف بداية من الايام دى*
*والورد طبعا يحتاج لمكان كبير لنمو الجذور*
*هو عادة يزرع بالارض لكن لو مضطر لوعاء يبقى لازم يكون كبير*
*زى نص برميل مثلا*
*ويحتاج لسماد عضوى مثل مخلفات الحمام او الدواجن بمعدل ربع كيلو للنبات تحت التربه*
*والرى ممكن 3 مرات فى الاسبوع* 
*بس اهم شئ تكون بالتربه نسبة رطوبه جيده*
*وليست كثيره ...يعنى ماتبقاش التربه عجين ..او تجف قوى*
*مش عارف هل الوصف اللى قولته واضح او لا* 
*قولى لو فيه اى استفسار تانى*
*مساء الفل*
**

----------


## عاشقة للبحر

نورت المحكمة يا فندم كدة تمام انا هاحاول اانقلهم فى مكان اكبر ان شاء الله والحمد لله الشمس متوفرة جدا عندى وطبعا اول وردة هاهديها ليك ولأهل المنتدى الكرام

----------


## عاشقة للبحر

العزيز سى هورس 

ازيك يارب تكون بخير انت وكل اهل المنتدى

سؤال كمان عن الورد بعد اذنك

هو طبيعى ان دورة حياة الورق فيه صغيرة يعنى هو بيطلع ورق الحمد لله بس يادوب اسبوعين كدة وتلاقى الورق ده بدأ ينشف كدة ويقع مش عارفة ده طبيعى لا هو كدة بيموت ولا ايه

----------


## اسكندرانى

للرفع للاهمية القصوى

----------

